# carving knife bevel



## Karda (Oct 30, 2019)

i am making a small carving knife, pictured. I want to sharpen it to a wedge so there is no secondary bevel. Is there a particular and I can use to get that kind of edge to back bevel thanks Mike


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 31, 2019)

I am not a knife maker but if I am reading your question correctly you want to do away with the bevel at the cutting edge.
Assuming the blade is only 1 -1.5" long I would use a rough (600 grit?) diamond card sharpener to remove the current bevel. May take 10 minutes or so to wear the steel down. You can then step up to a higher grit to begin the sharpening.


----------



## Karda (Oct 31, 2019)

yes i want the bevel to start at one edge and stop at the back, makes for a smoother cut


----------



## DKMD (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m not a knife maker, but there are lots of ‘bevel grinding jigs’ out there that should allow you to grind a bevel from edge to spine. Lots of YouTube videos on homemade versions too.

https://makezine.com/2018/06/12/graz-makes-knife-bevel-grinding-jig/


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 2, 2019)

I am not a knife maker, but I am interested in how you eventually resolve this. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 2, 2019)

This guy does it the way I would because I have no fancy equipment. He uses water stones but the ones I have are Slow.
If you have a diamond card that would be much quicker for a little carving blade.
I would go course (600), then fine diamond (1000?), then step up through grits of wet/dry sandpaper to at least 2000. Then on to honing/stropping.





Doug Linker posted a new video just today on making a using a strop if you don't have one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

